# Kyle Rittenhouse possibly a "Proud Boy"



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.kenoshanews.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/prosecution-looks-to-introduce-evidence-that-rittenhouse-is-associated-with-the-proud-boys/article_9e6a8392-9308-56d9-b56b-2e2d67ef3f15.html



"In the motion filed Thursday in Kenosha County Circuit Court, Assistant District Attorneys Thomas Binger and Jason Zapf asked Judge Bruce Schroeder to allow them to admit evidence that Rittenhouse is associated with the Proud Boys, a group classified as a terrorist organization by the Canadian government and as a hate group by the U.S. based Southern Poverty Law Center."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

So?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

*Google removes Kyle Rittenhouse doodle after receiving complaints
Google removes Kyle Rittenhouse doodle after receiving complaints • Genesius Times **GENESIUS TIMES: Exavier Saskagoochie *


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't be coy

MOUNTAIN VIEW, CA—Search engine behemoth Google commemorated the Kenosha, WI unrest shooter Kyle Rittenhouse today with a fun doodle illustration on their search page.​​The doodle depicts Rittenhouse aiming his AR-15 at a bunch of crying Antifa scum and a skateboard that was used to attack the 17-year-old during the unrest following the Jacob Blake killing by Kenosha police.​​The doodle was taken down after several loud complaints were screamed at Google from outside their headquarters.​​During the Kenosha incident, convicted pedophile Joseph Rosenbaum, 36, and Silver Lake resident Anthony Huber, 26, were killed, while West Allis resident Gaige Grosskreutz, 26, lost his bicep. All of this was expertly presented in the Google doodle. Rosenbaum and Huber are reported to be enjoying a fiery but mostly peaceful afterlife.​​The doodle did not accurately depict the bloody bicep because it was connected to a handgun that was missing from the illustration.​


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Kyle should have been given a medal and the gratitude of Kenosha. But, this Amerika today; he is sitting in a prison cell for defending himself and community.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> https://www.kenoshanews.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/prosecution-looks-to-introduce-evidence-that-rittenhouse-is-associated-with-the-proud-boys/article_9e6a8392-9308-56d9-b56b-2e2d67ef3f15.html
> 
> 
> 
> "In the motion filed Thursday in Kenosha County Circuit Court, Assistant District Attorneys Thomas Binger and Jason Zapf asked Judge Bruce Schroeder to allow them to admit evidence that Rittenhouse is associated with the Proud Boys, a group classified as a terrorist organization by the Canadian government and as a hate group by the U.S. based Southern Poverty Law Center."



I can't get riled up over the opinions of the liberal Trudeau government or the far left SPLC.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> a group classified as a terrorist organization by the Canadian government and as a hate group by the U.S. based Southern Poverty Law Center."


So, neither of these left wing groups should carry any weight in an American Court of Law.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> https://www.kenoshanews.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/prosecution-looks-to-introduce-evidence-that-rittenhouse-is-associated-with-the-proud-boys/article_9e6a8392-9308-56d9-b56b-2e2d67ef3f15.html
> 
> 
> 
> "In the motion filed Thursday in Kenosha County Circuit Court, Assistant District Attorneys Thomas Binger and Jason Zapf asked Judge Bruce Schroeder to allow them to admit evidence that Rittenhouse is associated with the Proud Boys, a group classified as a terrorist organization by the Canadian government and as a hate group by the U.S. based Southern Poverty Law Center."


More bread and circus's.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are they (the prosecution) implying that if you are a member of certain activist groups you are not allowed to defend yourself? What a bunch of crappola!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I implied nothing. I posted what the prosecution is trying to get into evidence.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> I implied nothing. I posted what the prosecution is trying to get into evidence.


Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I won't speak for the group, just myself.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it was unlikely that he was before they put him in jail but after jail he seemed to have all sorts of new affiliations.

also wouldn't it only matter what he was or wasn't on that day last August your tried for what the conditions were at the time of the event 

what did you know in that second 

also none of the people he shot were non white 

the case should stand solely on it's merits and not post even political pressure


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I implied nothing. I posted what the prosecution is trying to get into evidence.


I meant to quote, not like. I also did not mean to imply that you implied anything. I said they, meaning the prosecution, not meaning you.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I implied nothing. I posted what the prosecution is trying to get into evidence.


Then the prosecutor is a partisan POS.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

The prosecution, smartly, knows that all he has to do is ask if he can put into evidence information that shows he is a member of a "hate" group. It doesn't have to be factual, he just has to plant the seed. Want to destroy someone in today's climate? Plant the seed that he is a "racist", "homophobe", "islamophobe", xxxxist. You don't have to prove anything. Just plant the seed.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a very small understanding of what antifa or proud boys are.

do either group actually exist?

do both groups exist?

there does not appear to be any credible explanation of either in the fake made up world of news and politics these days? To the point I don’t really know or care which is wha

I find the bit of article by painters wife to be just silly nonsense, thank you for posting to show how silly things have become.

from what I understand that kid in Wisconsin was threatened with bodily harm and did well to defend himself from evil people.

paul


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

rambler said:


> I have a very small understanding of what antifa or proud boys are.
> 
> do either group actually exist?
> 
> ...


They both exist, and they are both real.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Rittenhouse was a minor, a 17 year old under attack by armed felons for the crime of being white.
He defended himself and the left is trying to ruin his life for it.
It's all race politics.
A felon assaulting a minor is not the heroic act the radikal left seems to think it is.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> A felon assaulting a minor is not the heroic act the radikal left seems to think it is.


Oh, but you're wrong. As long as you do it while yelling "BLACK LIVES MATTER", there is no more heroic pursuit.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

The persecution has nothing else to go on so they are grabbing at straws. 

And no, there is no word misspelled above.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> The persecution has nothing else to go on so they are grabbing at straws.
> 
> And no, there is no word misspelled above.


Kind of thought the same. Must have a pretty flimsy case against the kid.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

kinderfeld said:


> Kind of thought the same. Must have a pretty flimsy case against the kid.


Even if he was a proud boy or a grand wizard of the kkk, it has no bearing on the facts of that night. 

If the people that died were the virgin Mary and mother Theresa, it has no bearings on the facts of that night. 

It's all on video and everyone has seen what happened.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> https://www.kenoshanews.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/prosecution-looks-to-introduce-evidence-that-rittenhouse-is-associated-with-the-proud-boys/article_9e6a8392-9308-56d9-b56b-2e2d67ef3f15.html
> 
> 
> 
> "In the motion filed Thursday in Kenosha County Circuit Court, Assistant District Attorneys Thomas Binger and Jason Zapf asked Judge Bruce Schroeder to allow them to admit evidence that Rittenhouse is associated with the Proud Boys, a group classified as a terrorist organization by the Canadian government and as a hate group by the U.S. based Southern Poverty Law Center."


“is associated with”

Goes to show that the prosecutors are grasping at every little thing they can find. Shows they have a weak case. 

The only thing that should matter is that he had to defend himself, repeatedly, while trying to leave the threat behind. It’s documented by video.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> “is associated with”
> 
> Goes to show that the prosecutors are grasping at every little thing they can find. Shows they have a weak case.
> 
> The only thing that should matter is that he had to defend himself, repeatedly, while trying to leave the threat behind. It’s documented by video.


Yeah, their "evidence" is that he was in the same bar with some members of the Proud Boys. Guess what? I've been in bars when members of various biker gangs were in there. I've even talked to them and people may have pictures of them that show me as well. Doesn't make me a member, or even an associate, just another guy at the bar while they were there. My old lifting partner at the gym was old school Dirty Dozen and later Hell's Angel. We rode together a lot, drank a lot of beers together. Doesn't make me a Hell's Angel or an associate of the club. Just two guys that knew each other and had some common interests.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm on ht a lot.

There are a lot of Canadians on here. 

Therefore, I must be Canadian. 

Eh?


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Canuck lives matter.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> https://www.kenoshanews.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/prosecution-looks-to-introduce-evidence-that-rittenhouse-is-associated-with-the-proud-boys/article_9e6a8392-9308-56d9-b56b-2e2d67ef3f15.html
> 
> 
> 
> "In the motion filed Thursday in Kenosha County Circuit Court, Assistant District Attorneys Thomas Binger and Jason Zapf asked Judge Bruce Schroeder to allow them to admit evidence that Rittenhouse is associated with the Proud Boys, a group classified as a terrorist organization by the Canadian government and as a hate group by the U.S. based Southern Poverty Law Center."


Pandora's box.

If they allow gratuitous character assassination of Rittenhouse then they should open the floodgates and allow all of the flaws/crimes of his alleged "victims" to be used in court to justify his actions against them.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I wish the media would go back to reporting facts instead of setting up the next narrative. 

If my public education is correct, Canada and the US each have their own laws so I can't see any value in entering something into evidence in a US courtroom that only applies in Canada.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Nothing about Canada was to be entered into evidence.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Nothing about Canada was to be entered into evidence.


It's only mentioned in your comment that they are considered a problem in Canada? What value does that have in a US courtroom?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

That was part if the report not the evidence.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> It's only mentioned in your comment that they are considered a problem in Canada? What value does that have in a US courtroom?


@wr ….Remember the old rule in GC that when a member posted a news story they were asked to give their viewpoint as well? it’d prevent some of the game playing that certain posters indulge in.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> That was part if the report not the evidence.


So there is no value to it.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> @wr ….Remember the old rule in GC that when a member posted a news story they were asked to give their viewpoint as well? it’d prevent some of the game playing that certain posters indulge in.


It's so much easier to post something and not give any opinion at all. That way, no matter what comments you get, you can pick them apart and say "I never said that", "who said anything about that", "you don't know what I think", ad nauseam.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Some do it to just troll. Others think they are slick and no one notices, lol.
It tends to hold up a little better for the one and done type poster. 
Post something offensive or likely to cause a disruption and then walk away.
Using it repeatedly and thinking your fooling folks is somewhat boorish.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Post something offensive or likely to cause a disruption and then walk away.


That is what I like to do


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> So there is no value to it.


Depends on the values of the reader.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> That is what I like to do


😁


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> Depends on the values of the reader.


Yes, so a Navajo tribal council Chief makes a formal declaration that any Latino women living in New Mexico are forbidden from marrying Navajo men as they are known to be heavy drinkers and keep a poor house. Based on his daughter in law.

Keyboard Karen who is biased against Hispanics says "Ha! There it is!" and posts a thread on SewingTomorrow "Mexican Women May Be Slobs and Drunks" says Area Native Organization. Please Discuss." Then claims to have no opinion on the matter.
Every thread and every post reflects that participant's ideology or values or interests, whether they think you know it or not.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Every thread and *every post reflects that participant's ideology or values or interests*, whether they think you know it or not.


Exactly. They're open books. And a rather quick read at that. Easy to deduce their opinion without their sharing it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

"Prosecutors want to introduce a video from July 1, 2020, which they say shows Rittenhouse striking a teenage girl in the back at Kenosha's lakefront.

"In both the July 1, 2020, incident and the Aug. 25, 2020, incident, the defendant, an Illinois resident, willingly and intentionally put himself in violent situations in Wisconsin that do not involve him in order to commit further acts of violence," the motion states."









Motion seeks evidence of past violence at Kyle Rittenhouse's trial


Prosecutors in Kenosha County want a judge to allow evidence at Kyle Rittenhouse's trial that shows he had a previous violent encounter in Kenosha before he fatally shot two men and injured another during a police brutality protest last year.




www.wisn.com





Interesting.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> "Prosecutors want to introduce a video from July 1, 2020, which they say shows Rittenhouse striking a teenage girl in the back at Kenosha's lakefront.


What provoked him?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Would this be yet another article posted under dubious intent with no opinion or comment by the poster?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Video: Video appears to show Kyle Rittenhouse repeatedly punching female | Daily Mail Online


Video from the 1st of July appears to show Kenosha shooting suspect Kyle Rittenhouse repeatedly punching a teenage female during an argument.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Video: Video appears to show Kyle Rittenhouse repeatedly punching female | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Video from the 1st of July appears to show Kenosha shooting suspect Kyle Rittenhouse repeatedly punching a teenage female during an argument.
> ...


Why did he punch her?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Why did he punch her?


I don't know. Why do you think he attacked and punched a girl repeatedly in the back.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Were charges filed in this incidence? What is the connection to anything? Especially the proud boy allegations?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I don't know. Why do you think he attacked and punched a girl repeatedly in the back.


She attacked him first


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kyle Rittenhouse, American Vigilante


After he killed two people in Kenosha, opportunists turned his case into a polarizing spectacle.




www.newyorker.com





This article is well rounded and detailed and worth reading.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like the persecution's case is not working out the way the DA wanted so now they start a smear campaign and guilt by association. They want to convict him in the court of public opinion, and poison the jury pool.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

no really said:


> Were charges filed in this incidence? What is the connection to anything? Especially the proud boy allegations?


Because it's quicker and easier to hold trials on twitter than in courtrooms these days.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

wr said:


> Because it's quicker and easier to hold trials on twitter than in courtrooms these days.


So true!!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse, American Vigilante
> 
> 
> After he killed two people in Kenosha, opportunists turned his case into a polarizing spectacle.
> ...


I found it a misguided and unrealistic editorial devoid of any real facts, that cited no source worthy of repeating.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Some people like to titillate themselves with terms like "Proud Boys", "The Boogaloo" , "Alt Right" and "White supremacist." While they themselves promote the very things that create systemic racism and cultural unrest as it exists in the world today.

I grew up around a lot of racists. A very large and active KKK group used to hold rallies right up the road. There were a few incidents that led to their demise. A couple of the leaders got into some bad drugs and some other folks walked in on them while they were naked and very touchy feely. Some high ranking members had daughters, who through the stellar examples of parenting they received, ran away to town in their teens and came home with a dark bun in the oven. Hard to hate a grandchild. The main thing that took them down, was concerned citizens that led to FBI infiltration, and the mole tried to get them to go to town and do some nasty stuff. They were all chicken. Turns out they were perfectly content to set in their rocky, copperhead and poison ivy infested ravine and guard the 1972 gremlin with the paradise tree growing through the hood against black people attacks, while drinking copious amounts of alcohol.

Are these people dangerous, sure, mainly to themselves. It takes a special kind of willful ignorance to focus hatred against a specific race. Are they a menace to society? Only if you create a world in which their message makes sense. There are always going to be some stupid people with stupid ideas. The key is, don't herd them together with equally stupid people the way the governor of Virginia, Terry McCaullife did when he killed those people in Charlottesville, which was a precursor test run to the so called January sixth insurrection. Winding up a Jack Russel terrier and tossing him in the chicken pen is basically what we see happening with leadership and media in power today, and a lot of stupid people can't see through it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Well said, very well said


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The local Wizard, or whatever he was, I wouldn't go so far as to call him a friend, but maybe well known acquaintance. His main reason for being what some of the titillators would call a supremacist, this is besides growing up in a place devoid of black people in a geographical region that didn't favor slavery leading to populations of freed slaves, and because it was in the south, Jim Crow laws made it inhospitable to persons of color wishing to relocate here after the war. So no exposure to form an opinion outside of what Grandpa said. But his main reason was that when he went to town for work, his black coworkers "got him hooked on drugs". This led to a condition of perpetual unemployment, where he had plenty of time to blame an entire race of people for elements that were lacking within himself. This is the cognitive capacity we are dealing with, when we talk about actual organization joining racists.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

They were pretty proud in the early days, walking around with their fancy uniforms. After the FBI guy told the sheriff, "these boys don't want to do anything but burn crosses, grill and drink beer" after he tried to get them to load up and go to town and burn down a black church, the sheriff told everybody. After all that big talk, they were chicken. And then when the word got out about the drug fueled man fondling session they didn't come out in public much. People quit going to meetings, the dues money got drank up, the one guy had a DUI so he had to ride with his prodigal daughter and a whole backseat full of black grandkids, and they pretty much fizzled out, BECAUSE THEIR OVERALL MESSAGE SUCKED AND COULDN'T REALLY GARNISH ENOUGH SUPPORT FROM SENTIENT PEOPLE TO BE LASTING. People saw through them, laughed at them, gave them enough rope to hang themselves. There are great lessons to be learned here, but when we have people spoon fed from CNN and the New Yorker, and we treat these people like credible threats, it only emboldens them and swells their ranks. Treat them like nuts, watch them, but the minute you treat them like a real menace, that is the minute you give them power.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse, American Vigilante
> 
> 
> After he killed two people in Kenosha, opportunists turned his case into a polarizing spectacle.
> ...


No, sorry again, it is a garbage article and worth little more than catching the crap in the bird cage. It didn't take long; actually before even getting to the article the caption below the photo reads as "Police let Rittenhouse—who was openly carrying a rifle—leave the scene, underscoring a racial double standard. "

Man charged with shooting tourist, killing passerby while AWOL on gun case, prosecutors say | CWB Chicago

Here are the cliff notes-
Last June 30, Chicago police pursued a car allegedly used in a shooting earlier in the day. After the vehicle crashed, all of its occupants bailed out and ran. Cops arrested one of them, Angel Ayala, and allegedly found a loaded AR-15 rifle behind the seat he had been riding in.
But prosecutors declined to file a felony gun charge in the case. Instead, Ayala was charged with misdemeanor reckless conduct, and he went home from the police station on a recognizance bond, CPD records show.
He never shows up for his courtdate, surprise...
Later he shoots into a car, hitting a man in the leg and a women across the street in the back. She dies.

It is common knowledge that the courts in Chicago release black males charged with felonies free on their own recognizance on a regular basis.
Kim Foxx, who is Chicago's answer to a kinder, gentler states attorney is behind the soft on black crime approach.
But wait, isn't Mr. Rittenhouse from the same state? Even the same area?
What was the double standard again?

Now I understand why the poster didn't comment on the article, lol.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I would suggest that before posting a bogus article on a topic, one at least understands what they are posting, or does a little research beforehand.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The personal attacks just keep coming. I thought that was a no no here on HT.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> The personal attacks just keep coming. I thought that was a no no here on HT.


Consider it more of a literary critique.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I thought it was sort of some general advice to keep the threads relevant.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Chicago’s most violent weekend of 2021: 99 shot, 17 killed, 11 kids among the wounded
By 5 p.m. Monday, Chicago had recorded 2,000 shootings this year, a Sun-Times’ database shows. 
92 shot in a weekend. What Military action has this kind of number currently overseas? 

Here is my official Homesteading Today comment following the posting of this link-

Why would anyone be interested in a single white individual who shot 3 other white individuals (over a year ago) in a defensive measure when the heavy majority of the above shootings (this weekend) were black on black, gang related, involving innocent bystanders, and in the same part of the state, and these shooters are being released on bond, or less?
Don't let the soft bigotry of media infect one's reasoning.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Perhaps we should start a running tally.
This was Chicago’s most violent weekend of 2021: 104 shot, 19 of them killed. 13 kids among the wounded.
A fixation on an attempted white on white crime against a guy who lives just outside of North Chicago and yet apathy towards little black kids being shot on their porches and thru their living rooms in South Chicago.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> Winding up a Jack Russel terrier and tossing him in the chicken pen is basically what we see happening with leadership and media in power today, and *a lot of stupid people can't see through it.*


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

painterswife said:


> The personal attacks just keep coming. I thought that was a no no here on HT.


Is it a personal attack to say you post things that can be immediately shown to be inflammatory and incorrect, but don't bother to add any comments of substance to the threads you start? Or is it just factual?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

todd_xxxx said:


> Is it a personal attack to say you post things that can be immediately shown to be inflammatory and incorrect, but don't bother to add any comments of substance to the threads you start? Or is it just factual?


Or...just minimal observance.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://news.yahoo.com/rittenhouse-attorney-wants-show-victim-181401313.html



"MADISON, Wis. (AP) — Kyle Rittenhouse's attorney wants a judge to allow him to argue that one of the men his client fatally shot during a Wisconsin protest was a sex offender, saying it supports a defense theory that he attacked Rittenhouse and intended to take his gun because he couldn't legally possess one.

Mark Richards maintained in court filings Thursday that Joseph Rosenbaum was convicted of having sex with a minor in Arizona in 2002 and was prohibited from possessing firearms. Rosenbaum started the altercation with Rittenhouse in hopes of making off with his assault-style rifle, which only bolsters Rittenhouse’s self-defense argument, Richards wrote. "


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You have shown and confirmed thru your earlier links the current climate of anti caucasian racism that exists without adding comment. 
Is there a point to this post?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/rittenhouse-attorney-wants-show-victim-181401313.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shouldn't matter either. He attacked. Kyle defended. Should be the end of this story.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

If I recall correctly, the convicted sex offender that Kyle shot was documented with photos at the scene holding a handgun with what was left of his arm. To the best of my knowledge, the convicted sex offender documented holding that illegally possessed firearm has never been charged. Though I suppose his golf past time is over.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> If I recall correctly, the convicted sex offender that Kyle shot was documented with photos at the scene holding a handgun with what was left of his arm. To the best of my knowledge, the convicted sex offender documented holding that illegally possessed firearm has never been charged. Though I suppose his golf past time is over.


That was the third guy he shot.

The first one (the one previously convicted of molesting little boys) chased him and tried to take the rifle, muzzle-first.

The second one he shot waited until he fell down and hit him with a skateboard. That one had had some domestic violence charges against him at one point.

The third one approached him with a pistol in his hand, and Rittenhouse shot him in the bicep. That one had had some charges against him at some point, but it was left open-ended whether or not he was actually a prohibited person.

I always found it incredibly chilling that Rittenhouse shot three people in that mob, and all three turned out to be dirt bags. What are the odds that you ballistically perforate three members of any group, and they all turn out to be criminals? I know it is BLM, but I wouldn’t have expected those odds outside of a shootout in a prison.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> The personal attacks just keep coming. I thought that was a no no here on HT.


Presumably, you like the attention.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Rittenhouse shot three people in that mob, and all three turned out to be dirt bags.


There is something to that


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I always found it incredibly chilling that *Rittenhouse shot three people in that mob, and all three turned out to be dirt bags.* What are the odds that you ballistically perforate three members of any group, and they all turn out to be criminals? I know it is BLM, but I wouldn’t have expected those odds outside of a shootout in a prison.


Chilling but very telling of what he was protecting himself from.
Don't know if he's a "Proud Boy" per say. But I'd be proud if he were my boy.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> Chilling but very telling of what he was protecting himself from.
> Don't know if he's a "Proud Boy" per say. But I'd be proud if he were my boy.


I’m proud of him for his muzzle control. I’ve watched a frame-by-frame of the last shooting, and he couldn’t have handled that more perfectly.

You see Dirtbag #3 running up to him with a pistol, and he brings the rifle up (while clearing a jam, IIRC). #3 loses his moxie and starts to open his hands and looks like he’s going to drop the pistol, at which point Rittenhouse let’s the muzzle drop. Mr. Bag sees this and closes his hand around the pistol while bringing it back up to a threatening position and Rittenhouse levels up again and smoke-checks him.

That all happened in like a second and a half. I’ve talked with extremely well-trained SWAT cops who were in awe of his weapon handling in that moment.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

painterswife said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse, American Vigilante
> 
> 
> After he killed two people in Kenosha, opportunists turned his case into a polarizing spectacle.
> ...


THis article focused on the right, not much about antifa. antifa is cruel and oppressive. Antifa is the problem.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

From what I understand, his lawyer is trying to get him off on the technicality that he knew he was "killing a pedo". He even has a video showing it. All it shows is a scared stupid kid shooting at strangers that were trying to get him to drop the rifle to surrender. He didn't know the killed persons prior. He's going to jail for a very long time. He has claimed a lot of other stupid things. Prior to all of this, he is a high school drop out who couldn't take the bullying from his classmates and more than likely, his IQ is on the low scale and he couldn't hack school either. He has a temper that's been shown on video when he started fighting girls who were picking on his sister allegedly. He just does NOT think things out prior.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

TedH71 said:


> From what I understand, his lawyer is trying to get him off on the technicality that he knew he was "killing a pedo". He even has a video showing it. All it shows is a scared stupid kid shooting at strangers that were trying to get him to drop the rifle to surrender. He didn't know the killed persons prior. He's going to jail for a very long time. He has claimed a lot of other stupid things. Prior to all of this, he is a high school drop out who couldn't take the bullying from his classmates and more than likely, his IQ is on the low scale and he couldn't hack school either. He has a temper that's been shown on video when he started fighting girls who were picking on his sister allegedly. He just does NOT think things out prior.


Link to all those suppositions would be nice.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow.
So to recap, those three guys just wanted him to surrender, lol.
And the reasons for his going to jail are as follows-
He is stupid, has a low IQ, hot tempered, a high school drop out, and he hits girls that attack his sister. 
That should work.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

TedH71 said:


> From what I understand, his lawyer is trying to get him off on the technicality that he knew he was "killing a pedo". He even has a video showing it. All it shows is a scared stupid kid shooting at strangers that were trying to get him to drop the rifle to surrender. He didn't know the killed persons prior. He's going to jail for a very long time. He has claimed a lot of other stupid things. Prior to all of this, he is a high school drop out who couldn't take the bullying from his classmates and more than likely, his IQ is on the low scale and he couldn't hack school either. He has a temper that's been shown on video when he started fighting girls who were picking on his sister allegedly. He just does NOT think things out prior.


What you understand seems to have little to do with the facts. How would knowing you were "killing a pedo" get you out of shooting three people? Who would you say was trying hardest to get him to surrender? The guy hitting him with the skateboard while he was on the ground on his back? The guy with the illegally carried handgun? You have a whole lot of assuming going on with no seeming evidence to back it up.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Judge to Pedo
"Now, you are hereby pronounced free to go, but I want you to know, if anyone finds out you are a pedo and shoots you, I probably won't allow any prosecution. Just a quick headups. Ok Bailiff, who is next and where is my sandwich?"


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

So if someone tries to steal my gun off my person, the law says I should just let them have it or else?

Strange laws they have up that way.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> From what I understand, his lawyer is trying to get him off on the technicality that he knew he was "killing a pedo". He even has a video showing it. All it shows is a scared stupid kid shooting at strangers that were trying to get him to drop the rifle to surrender.


Said strangers were chasing _him_. He tried to run away. Besides, how high of an IQ do you think a person has who brings a skateboard to a gun fight. If these idiots had left him alone, they'd be alive.

He should be commended for his public service.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

no really said:


> Link to all those suppositions would be nice.


It's in the news. Someone already posted the links above me. C'mon. When you were 17, did you know how you were like? No, you didn't. Yes, he's a high school drop out. It's been documented repeatedly. Antioch teen arrested in Kenosha double murder is a high school dropout, Blue Lives Matter supporter









Classmates Of Kenosha Shooter Say He Would Threaten Anyone Who Dares To Speak Ill Of Trump


One student recalled Rittenhouse's regular use of physical threats and his fanaticism to Donald Trump



life.shared.com













What we know about accused Kenosha gunman Kyle Rittenhouse


Kyle Rittenhouse, the baby-face teenage vigilante charged over the deadly Kenosha shootings, was a bullied high school dropout with two all-consuming fixations — cops and guns. The 17-year-ol…




nypost.com













Kyle Rittenhouse cried, vomited and worried about social media as he told Antioch cops, ‘I shot two white kids’


Kyle Rittenhouse cried, vomited and worried about social media as he told Antioch cops, ‘I shot two white kids’




www.chicagotribune.com





There's more out there online but I'm not gonna post because I don't have the time to post everything.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

TedH71 said:


> It's in the news. Someone already posted the links above me. C'mon. When you were 17, did you know how you were like? No, you didn't. Yes, he's a high school drop out. It's been documented repeatedly. Antioch teen arrested in Kenosha double murder is a high school dropout, Blue Lives Matter supporter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not proof of anything you said, all supposition and rumors, still no proof of proud boy association. The proof is in the video's, Rittenhouse was attacked and would have in all likelihood would have been killed by the criminals that came after him.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Who cares if he dropped out of high school! Does it really say anything? Maybe it's for the best. Some of the rioters that have been arrested were public school teachers, themselves.

But he's a Blue Lives Matter supporter! Well tie a freaking noose!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TedH71 said:


> It's in the news. Someone already posted the links above me. C'mon. When you were 17, did you know how you were like? No, you didn't. Yes, he's a high school drop out. It's been documented repeatedly. Antioch teen arrested in Kenosha double murder is a high school dropout, Blue Lives Matter supporter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in those links does it say "all they were doing was trying to take his gun away"?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

kinderfeld said:


> Who cares if he dropped out of high school! Does it really say anything? Maybe it's for the best. Some of the rioters that have been arrested were public school teachers, themselves.
> 
> But he's a Blue Lives Matter supporter! Well tie a freaking noose!


OMG, he actually helped get donations for a group that builds better relations between cops and the people they serve. 

The evidence of clear now. He may get the death penalty for that. I bet only 1 in 10 CNN viewers even caught that. If they did they did have already burned down that jail house by now.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Even a someone with a fairly low IQ would be smart enough to run away from danger and even perhaps try to defend from assaults they are not able to outrun. 
It’s going to take some creative reasoning and weird IQ to watch films of the action and think otherwise.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

TedH71 said:


> From what I understand, his lawyer is trying to get him off on the technicality that he knew he was "killing a pedo". He even has a video showing it. All it shows is a scared stupid kid shooting at strangers that were trying to get him to drop the rifle to surrender. He didn't know the killed persons prior. He's going to jail for a very long time. He has claimed a lot of other stupid things. Prior to all of this, he is a high school drop out who couldn't take the bullying from his classmates and more than likely, his IQ is on the low scale and he couldn't hack school either. He has a temper that's been shown on video when he started fighting girls who were picking on his sister allegedly. He just does NOT think things out prior.


No bias here. I can garentee that if people attacked you the way they did him, you would defend yourself in any manner possible.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

TedH71 said:


> From what I understand, his lawyer is trying to get him off on the technicality that he knew he was "killing a pedo". He even has a video showing it. All it shows is a scared stupid kid shooting at strangers that were trying to get him to drop the rifle to surrender. He didn't know the killed persons prior. He's going to jail for a very long time. He has claimed a lot of other stupid things. Prior to all of this, he is a high school drop out who couldn't take the bullying from his classmates and more than likely, his IQ is on the low scale and he couldn't hack school either. He has a temper that's been shown on video when he started fighting girls who were picking on his sister allegedly. He just does NOT think things out prior.


You might knock that low IQ stuff down about 70%, you don't want that one coming back at you.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> It's in the news. Someone already posted the links above me. C'mon. When you were 17, did you know how you were like? No, you didn't. Yes, he's a high school drop out. It's been documented repeatedly. Antioch teen arrested in Kenosha double murder is a high school dropout, Blue Lives Matter supporter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have time, or just making stuff up because there is no evidence that supports your opinion outside of editorials, hearsay, and slanted tabloid pieces?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> Don't have time, or just making stuff up because there is no evidence that supports your opinion outside of editorials, hearsay, and slanted tabloid pieces?


National Enquirer is the real news. I saw that on a movie do it has to be true.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I subscribe to The Quibbler to find out what's really going on.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

If you don't read it in the supermarket aisle it's probably not true.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> Yes, he's a high school drop out. It's been documented repeatedly....


I'll take a different approach and ask you a direct question... How does being a high school drop out have any bearing on the events in question? Please enlighten me.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TedH71 said:


> scared stupid kid shooting at strangers that were trying to get him to drop the rifle to surrender.





TedH71 said:


> his IQ is on the low scale





TedH71 said:


> he couldn't hack school





TedH71 said:


> He has a temper


Someone here on HT who many of us think knows what he is talking about regarding the fundamentals and advanced tactical skills of young Master Rittenhouse's commented on them being nothing short of remarkable. 

You seem quite inflammatory on some baseless claims. In other words, you sound FoS.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Someone here on HT who many of us think knows what he is talking about regarding the fundamentals and advanced tactical skills of young Master Rittenhouse's commented on them being nothing short of remarkable.
> 
> You seem quite inflammatory on some baseless claims. In other words, you sound FoS.


I am not the person you are referring to here on HT, as I am not as qualified as numerous others that post here on this subject. But, I have known many people who on the training field were remarkable in their skills. That being said, the training field is one thing and being there is another and it is absolutely exceptional for someone of his age and experience level to demonstrate such tactical awareness and skills under such duress. 

Free Kyle!


----------

